
Amazon Is Coaching Cops on How to Obtain Surveillance Footage Without a Warrant - onetimemanytime
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/43kga3/amazon-is-coaching-cops-on-how-to-obtain-surveillance-footage-without-a-warrant
======
jchw
Well, to be clear: by asking people for permission.

I do agree that the way they seem to play both angles puts them in an awkward
position, but I am unsure how to read this. Is it worse if people voluntarily
share video versus being ordered to? Is it just a matter of ensuring there is
good reason to obtain the footage or is voluntarily obtained footage worse
from the perspective of personal rights?

Curious to hear the HN reactions since I frankly do not know enough about the
implications to understand what’s _really_ going on even after having read the
article.

It kind of reads as “social media bad” near the end which is a seriously
uncompelling point even if true in some senses.

~~~
fuzz4lyfe
In the last few years there has been a social undercurrent of "don't help the
police under any circumstances" that often comes from the "give up all of your
guns to the police" crowd. I don't really understand it honestly. I'm willing
to bet the vast majority of these requests have to do with people breaking
into houses, stealing from cars, stealing packages and causing other nuisances
that it would be beneficial to prevent near your home.

~~~
yummypaint
Ask any lawyer and they will tell you not to talk to the police. This has been
universal advice since long before the internet. Social media has made people
more aware of their rights and potential pitfalls by making it easy to share
videos like this one:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE&app=desktop](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE&app=desktop)

